# Boss V - Center Snow Catcher (hoof) Problems



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I have been having a bad time with my center snow catcher. The rubber part. When I plow, the bolt breaks or bends. Or the catcher breaks off.

I spoke with Boss, they are trying to come up with a better solution, but it will be a while and may not be a retro-fit.

They have tried a 3/4" bolt, but that has problems. The original is a 5/8. I have bent one and snapped one. Went through two snow catchers so far, and I have 3/4" of steel worn. Maybe 75 hours of light plowing.

Anyone else have the problems? Any after market solutions? Any inventors out there? 

Best bet, stay away from Boss V for now.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*shoe problems*

Hey Edrenckh
I remember reading posts last winter about this same problem. Some guys went as far as removing rubber center shoe and going with the old style snow catcher kit that gets welded to the cutting edge. Do a search their is plenty of info!
Nailit


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

There are urethane center snow catchers for the boss plows. I need to get one because i ripped mine off last night.


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

Mine was a urethane one I tore off. It was ~3/4" too long. My blades were worn just a bit.

Sorry system that Boss has anyway.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Hey!

Be glad you don't have what I have.

A Rapid Tach II has NOTHING between the cutting edges! You leave a trail of snow in all but the scoop positions!

I'd LOVE to have a center SHOE/HOOF etc.

I would think the only time it comes in HARMS way would be in the V position, where IT (the hoof) is leading the way and prone to impact before ANYTHING metal on the plow.

Sure wish I had room for one!


----------



## 03GMC (Dec 23, 2003)

I would check the angle the plow is to the ground with your truck on level ground. If your breaking the bolt off that is holding a rubber shoe on ,i think you have to look at the angle the plow is or that your cutting edge is to worn?

I could see ripping the shoe off but breaking the bolt you must be hitting something. The shoe would rip off before you would break a 5/8 bolt off 
I have Boss plow also and the shoe wearing down is an issue, but have never ripped it off or broke bolt
Just my two cents


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

i find im replacing mine at a rate of about 2 a seaon....what i ussually will do is just install them as ussual then i break out the saws-all and trim off the extra.....i try to leave a little bit so tthat it can wear naturally to the exact hieght of the blade.



It is deffinatly the week link on the plow, but when you think about it there is really no other solution...any harder material and you would just break it right off if you hit something....and the risk of damaging the plow frame or truck frame if something where to hit it with enough force.


----------



## 03GMC (Dec 23, 2003)

T L S ... Looks like you could use some grease in that center pin


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2004)

I would also check the angle of the plow. I assume this happens in the V position. If you lower the plow to the ground in that position to the ground does the center section hit the ground before the ends? If so the mounting height may be too high. Remember too that the manufacturers design fatigue points into their plows so that cheap replaceable parts on the plow break before your truck does.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by 03GMC _
> *T L S ... Looks like you could use some grease in that center pin *


Hummm???
I grease it once a year with a rubber nippled gun until it squeezes out between the hinges. Does it "look" like it needs to be greased? I ask, because from this picture you cant see inside at the pin, which I'm fairly certain, is adequately lubricated.

Believe me, it _needs_ a lot more done to it before it needs to be greased!

Paint
Edges
Fluid change
New Power supply plug

She's really starting to loose paint in odd areas. The back of the plow has chunks coming off in real odd places.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Some one posted that paint can come off due to stress on he plow. The tweaking of the plow causes the paint to peel off.


----------



## 03GMC (Dec 23, 2003)

You grease it once a year?

So when you plow.. the snow being pushed into the little spaces in the center pin would not force the grease out or thaw and water,dirt, etc run down the center pin decreasing the grease?

I would grease it more often.


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I have had nothing but problems with the center hoof design on my Boss 8'2". I've tried the urethane and it stayed on for about 2 storms. I've gone through 4 rubber and 1 Urethane hoofs (snow catcher) in 3 years. The last one caught a curb as I was backing away from the pile and it broke the front bolt and tore off at the back bolt. I love everything else about this plow, but without this hoof the plow leaves a trail that I have to chase and it wastes alot of time, especially when back dragging.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have 3 Boss 8-2 V's. Have not had a problem with the catcher/center boot for three years until now. I have lost 2 of them in the last storm. One is a blade that was purchased in late October, just a few months ago. Fortunately, I have not broken or bent any bolts. I did notice that the replacement kit now comes with grade 8 bolts. The original ones were only grade 5. I have gone back to the remaining blade that has not lost the boot and replaced the bolts with grade 8's. I did try the u edge and lost the u catcher/boot after about 20 driveways. I also noticed that on one blade the boot bolts had worked themselves loose. I suspect that the two I lost came loose and did not break.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so completely pizzed off and sick and tired of my BOSS V because of the center shoe issue. I've gone through rubber shoes, the urethane shoes, and my own shoes from kickin' the POS plow. What I have is a 4' 1" plow because of their crap design. I have checked, double checked, and then checked again the proper height of the plow and the carriage. It's correct. I talked to BOSS a month ago and they, as stated before, are "working on it". At 3 in the morning after plowing for 20 hours, I want to rip someones fricken' head off over this piece of junk with the strip it continously leaves down the middle. It's pathetic. I've dealt with this for 3 years and am an idiot for doing so. I would not, will not, and will go out of my way, to make sure no one else spends money with these people. I don't do any gravel drives, our properties have no terrible edges or manhole covers. There is no excuse for this except it's a joke of a design. 

If someone has a solution for this turd, please enlighten me, because were getting 4 to 6 inches tonight and I'm already getting pizzed off just thinking about it. Now I know why BOSS backed out of being on this forum, they have a junk plow and know it. That's the sick part about it, everything else about the plow is awesome, except the major part, clearing snow efficiently and cleanly. So that pretty much negates anything else good the plow has. We are getting a new truck in another week or so and they better come up with something quick if they want my 4 grand.

Sincerely, pizzed off BOSS owner!


----------



## jsheedy75 (Jan 31, 2004)

would there be any way to make the center flap from a fishe v-plow work? I know that they are a one piece rubber design.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*hoof*

check this catcher!


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*hoof*

Oh My!
Having trouble with the bytes!


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I have been plowing with a 9'2" Boss poly V for about 3 winters now. I only had the shoe come off the first winter when the pickup was plowing a really rough concrete parking lot (seams sticking up about 2") I figured that it was the maroon that I hired behind the wheel. Since then my wife has been running the pickup and she has had no problems at all. That account gets charged extra just because of the concrete condition. I figure I had better get ahead because I'm affraid that it will cost me some $$$ someday. I have had absolutly NO problems with my Boss and would buy another one in a second (if I could afford it). I do carry an extra set of blades and an extra center shoe just in case. My nearest Boss dealer is about 100 miles away on the other side of the Rockys.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm wondering.... I did not loose a center (for 3 winters) catcher/boot until this year. This fall I had a conversation with Boss Tech Support regarding the 3 metal shoes. After the conversation I made the decision to remove the 3 metal show completely. I'm wondering if those of you that are having a problem have also removed the metal shoes?


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I haven't removed any of my metal skid shoes on my Boss V. I did raise the outside ones up quite a bit. The center skid I leave down just to where it wont quite touch the ground. I figure that way it gives the hoof a little support when plowing soft material. I hate to drag those metal shoes because it's about $50.00 each for the heavy duty ones. I wasn't on the ball last year and my wife wore the bottem off of one of them. Phone just range. It was one of the guys that own ministorages. He wants me to go plow out 2 different complexes. I hate these because they have bull gravel around them (no asphalt, remember were out in bum flip Montana) Accounts like these are too hard on equipment. I'll probably come back without a center hoof!! (another $50.00). What else I can't understand is the last storm was over a week ago.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I know its a pain to plow without the center hoof but i would take it off just for that account. No reason to rip it off and it only takes a couple of minutes to remove it. Especially if you are getting paid my the HR.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I found this TSB today on the snow catcher.

http://www.centralparts.com/PDFs/Boss/sv33.pdf


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Thats not gonna fix anything they need to get more creative than that!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The problem is with the boss design. Seems no matter whether its a OEM piece or urethane piece they get ripped off. Th fisher / western piece wont work because of to much substructure behind the boss hinge area. I would suggest a horizontaly slotted piece of rubber or urethane material mounted in front of the cutting edges across the gap. I have been waiting for someone to try and install this piece. I dont own a boss, so I can not design the piece myself. 
Dino


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

The new hoof I just installed seems to be a bit better. Awful tough stuff. Had to trim it a bit with a saws all. I think I just burned through it with the friction. Blade just wouldn't cut it.

Seems like it's made of old tires or ??. New bolts have lock-tite on them. Hope they don't break.....

I will know more after more plowing.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*old style snow catcher*

Here is a pic. of Boss's old style snow catcher! Works pretty well.
P.s Hope this works!
Nailit


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*another*

Hope this looks better!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I was thinking, which usually doesn't get me anywhere, but if you use locktite on the bolts, and one breaks off wont it be harder to get it out. If you use antisieze you would be able to use an easy out to remove the bolt or whats left of it.


----------



## iowapride (Feb 10, 2004)

I also have a 9'2" Boss V plow and had trouble with the rubber piece ripping out. Where the 5/8 bolt goes thru I took a piece of flat metal 1" or 2" wide, i don't remember, and cut it to fit in the little groove as a big washer, this has helped my problem. i do a lot of gravel driveways and was always ripping them out. I don't think I ripped one out for 2 years. For the price of the plow, they definately need to come up with a better design.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

*Iowapride*

Welcome to plowsite!:waving: 
Where at in Iowa are you?


----------



## zyter (Apr 3, 2003)

*shoeless*

I've been using a 9'2" since 1/02. I never experienced any problems with the center shoe. I am finally replacing my 3/4" cutting edges and will be replacing the shoe as well. I also have two 8'2" V's. One of them came on a truck that I purchased this fall. The blade was in real rough shape, but plowable. The center shoe mount is gone. A fellow plower said they made a rubber strap the same height of the cutting edges from top to bottom. They made it long enough to comply with the blade in any position. They then drilled thru the cutting edges and bolted the rubber strap. They claim this works wonders. This is what we are going to do to our shoeless V.......:waving:


----------



## snooker (Jan 6, 2004)

The center shoe is not wearing out. Most people don't use shoes anyway. But do you mean shoe or the hoof (snow catcher)?


----------

